# Erdung Tragarm Bediengehäuse



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
wir bauen kleine Anlagen, an denen wir über einen 360° drehbaren und in der Höhe verstellbaren Tragarm aus Edelstahl ein Bediengehäuse befestigt haben.
Dieser Tragarm dient erstmal nur dazu das Bediengehäuse zu tragen. Sämtliche Leitungen werden über einen zusätzlichen flexiblen Schlauch ausserhalb des Tragarmes in das Bedienfeld geführt. Hier führen wir auch eine 6mm² Erdungsleitung für die Erdung des Bediengehäuses mit. Zusätzlich haben wir bisher den Tragarm im inneren mit einer 6mm² Erdung versehen. Bei Service und Reparaturarbeiten stellen wir immer wieder fest, das aufgrund der Drehbewegung die Erdungsleitung nicht mehr mit dem Tragarm verbunden ist. Müssen wir den Tragarm unbedingt erden? Wie seht ihr das. Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein passendes Konzept in der Schublade.  

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Elektriko (13 April 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach beim Service bzw. Reparaturarbeiten muss den Tragarm erst spannungslos sein (also getrennt von der Energiezufuhr), danach die Erdungsleitung abgeklemmt werden, ansonsten immer geerdet


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Es geht uns nicht um die Reparaturarbeiten. Es geht uns darum, ob der Tragarm im laufenden Betrieb unbedingt in die Erdung mit eingebunden werden muss. Das Problem dabei ist, dass wir keine vernünftige Möglichkeit finden bzw. bis jetzt gefunden haben, den Tragarm der wie gesagt um 360 Grad bewegt werden kann zu erden. Alles was wir irgendwie im inneren des Armes befestigen, löst sich wieder über kurz oder lang.


----------



## MFreiberger (13 April 2022)

Moin kontruktion-stz,

ein Tragarm mit Bediengehäuse, das 360° gedreht werden kann (dann Anschlag oder gehen endlos Umdrehungen?) hört sich ziemlich ungewöhnlich an.
Wie ist denn das Panel angebunden?
Wäre ein Schleifring eine Möglichkeit?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Gleichstromer (13 April 2022)

Schleifring mit Bürste ? :





						Schleifringkörper
					






					www.erichgeiss.de
				








						Bürstenhalter
					






					www.erichgeiss.de


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten. Werde das mit meinen Kollegen diskutieren. Das Panel ist über ein schwenkbares Element mit dem Tragarm verbunden.
Endanschläge sind aktuell nicht verbaut. An Schleifringe haben wir auch schon gedacht. Da der Arm auch noch in der Höhe über einen Hubzylinder verstellt werden kann, haben wir dann unter Umständen unschöne "Schleifspuren" am Tragarm wenn wir diesen ausfahren. Müssen/Sollen solche beweglichen Maschinenteile mit in die Erdung. Das Bedienpanel und das Maschinengehäuse sind vorbildlich geerdet. Nur eben der Arm macht uns Sorgen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Endanschläge sind aktuell nicht verbaut.


Das ist aber schlecht.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Aufgrund der Hubbewegung sind Endanschläge sehr schwierig zu realisieren. (Laut unserer mechanischen Kollegen). Zudem ist aufgrund des Schutzschlauches welcher ausserhalb des Armes die elektrischen Leitungen ins Bediengehäuse führt eine Überdrehung über die 360 Grad nicht möglich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2022)

Traue nie einen Hufschmied!


----------



## MFreiberger (13 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Hubbewegung sind Endanschläge sehr schwierig zu realisieren. (Laut unserer mechanischen Kollegen). Zudem ist aufgrund des Schutzschlauches welcher ausserhalb des Armes die elektrischen Leitungen ins Bediengehäuse führt eine Überdrehung über die 360 Grad nicht möglich.


Das bedeutet ja, dass die Bewegung durch den Schutzschlauch begrenzt ist  
Ich würde Euch als Kunde einen Vogel zeigen.

Naja...

Ich denke, da gibt es bereits Lösungen und Möglichkeiten sowieso, um auch bei Hubbewegungen Endanschläge zu realisieren.

Wie groß ist denn der Hub? Ich kann mit das gar nicht vorstellen. Für so etwas gibt es doch Arme... hat meine Schreibtischlampe auch.

Ist das ganze Konstrukt denn wirklich nur für ein Bedienpult vorgesehen?
Kannst Du mal Bilder posten?

VG


MFreiberger


----------



## Hesse (13 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Müssen wir den Tragarm unbedingt erden?


Potentialausgleich über die Gelenke sollte schon sein …..

Bei festen montierten Teilen kann man sich ja noch mit einer Messung rauswinden( Ammm Beweisen das nicht erforderlich) aber bei Gelenken wird das schwer zu begründen.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Arm mit dem Schlauch. Ich glaube der Kunde tut sich schwer diesen zu überdrehen.  
Trotzdem kann man den Arm schon nach links und rechts bewegen und zudem in der Höhe noch etwa 700mm. Klar bedeuten mechanische Anschläge wieder konstruktiven Aufwand. Das soll jetzt aber nicht das Thema sein. Die Frage ist, baucht der Edelstahlarm der keine elektrischen Betriebsmittel enthält zwingend einen Erdungsanschluss.


----------



## MFreiberger (13 April 2022)

Und das Erddungskabel durch den Schlauch legen geht nicht? Wieso geht es bei den anderen Leitungen?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Wie gesagt. Das Bediengehäuse am Ende ist geerdet. Da läuft die Erdung mit im Schlauch. Das passt. Nur der Arm/Stativ hat keine direkten Erdungsanschluss.


----------



## Heinileini (13 April 2022)

Der Knackpunkt (Knickpunkt?!) dürfte wohl hier liegen: Torsion um ca. 180° auf einer extrem kurzen Strecke:


Kann man nicht die beiden Teile des Gelenks auf zwei verschiedenen Wegen separat erden? Den unteren über den Schlauch und den oberen "direkt"?
Oder flache Litze nehmen, die das Gelenk schraubenförmig durchläuft und dann nicht auf Torsion, sondern Biegung beansprucht wird?


----------



## A3Q (13 April 2022)

Würde diese flexiblen Potentielausgleichbänder (geflochten) nehmen. Diese sollte ja mit Erdungsschellen zu befestigen sein. Oder wenn ihr im Inneren Erdungspunkte vorhanden habt, dort so anzubringen sein, dass sie sich eben schön frei bewegen können.

EDIT: Seid ihr Hersteller des Tragarms? Ansonsten mal diesen kontaktieren, evlt. hat er ja ein Erdungskonzpet vorliegen.


----------



## MFreiberger (13 April 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt (Knickpunkt?!) dürfte wohl hier liegen: Torsion um ca. 180° auf einer extrem kurzen Strecke:
> Anhang anzeigen 60474
> 
> Kann man nicht die beiden Teile des Gelenks auf zwei verschiedenen Wegen separat erden? Den unteren über den Schlauch und den oberen "direkt"?
> Oder flache Litze nehmen, die das Gelenk schraubenförmig durchläuft und dann nicht auf Torsion, sondern Biegung beansprucht wird?


Naja, wenn das tatsächlich die fragliche Stelle ist, gehört das doch nicht mehr zum Hub, oder? Dann gingen doch Schleifringe.


----------



## MFreiberger (13 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Das Bediengehäuse am Ende ist geerdet. Da läuft die Erdung mit im Schlauch. Das passt. Nur der Arm/Stativ hat keine direkten Erdungsanschluss.


Und warum ist das so? Ist aus dem bisherigen Bild nicht zu erkennen. An welcher Stelle ist die Erdung vom Bediengehäuse zum Stativ unterbrochen?


----------



## ioStart (13 April 2022)

was für eine Gefahr ist denn zu erwarten? Wenn da nicht was unerwartetes raus kommt, würde ich mal drauf tippen, dass die Erdung des Arms weggelassen werden kann


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Einmal können wir den Arm über den Klemmhebel am unteren Teil drehen und in der Höhe bewegen. (Bild linke Seite) 
An der von euch gekennzeichneten Stelle ist auch eine Drehbewegung möglich. 
Zusätzlich können wir das Bedienfeld über eine "Verlängerung" noch zusätzlich aus dem Tragarm herausfahren. (ca. 300mm).
Deshalb ist hier eine Verbindung der Erdung vom Bedienfeld zum Stativ nicht möglich.
Der Tragarm ist von uns konstruiert und wird extern gefertigt.
Problematisch ist schon der linke Teil des Stativs, der sich nach links und rechts drehen lässt, und eine Bewegung in der Höhe mit etwa 700mm möglich ist. Erdungsbänder scheiden hier meiner Meinung aufgrund des Weges nach aus. Im eingefahrenen Zustand des Stativs hätten wir dann im inneren der Anlage eine Schlaufe von ca. 800mm. Diese könnte sich aufgrund der engen Bauweise im inneren um ein Bauteil hängen und beim ausfahren des Armes problematisch werden.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Hallo ioStart. Genau das ist der Punkt. Im Arm haben wir keine elektrischen Bauteile sowie Kabel verlegt. Dieser Arm dient nur zur Verstellung des Panels und zur Halterung des schwarzen Schutzschlauches an desen Ende ein elektrischer Heizer sitzt. Die Leitungen für das Panel und des Heizers laufen alle im schwarzen Schutzschlauch.


----------



## Heinileini (13 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Zusätzlich haben wir bisher den Tragarm im inneren mit einer 6mm² Erdung versehen. Bei Service und Reparaturarbeiten stellen wir immer wieder fest, das aufgrund der Drehbewegung die Erdungsleitung nicht mehr mit dem Tragarm verbunden ist.


Nicht mehr verbunden, weil "Schraube locker" oder durch Verschleiss (biegen, knicken, verdrehen) der Erdleitung unterbrochen?
Ist Dein Problem überhaupt noch akut?
Wenn Du doch nichts "Elektrisches" im TragArm hast und die beiden Enden des TragArms erden kannst, musst Du dann überhaupt noch jedes einzelne TeilStück des TragArms separat erden?
Die KabelSchlaufe, die den Hub ausgleicht, hast Du z.Z. ausschliesslich in dem Schlauch, also ausserhalb des Schrankes? Und allein für die Erdung würdest Du im Schrank noch eine weitere Schlaufe benötigen und "beherrschen" müssen - habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Bis jetzt hatten wir im inneren des Stativs immer eine Erdungsschraube.
Im Laufe der Zeit kann es vorkommen, je nach Beanspruchung, dass die Erdleitung unterbrochen ist. (Durch Verschleiss).
Im Bild siehst du den Weg, den das Stativ im inneren zurücklegen kann. Eine Erdung am unteren Ende des Rohres funktioniert nicht.
(Dreh- und Hubbewegung). Hier wäre dann auch die Kabelschlaufe im Weg, die wir beherrschen müssten.


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2022)

Gibt es im Panel 230V-Verbraucher oder Wartungssteckdosen?
Wenn nein, würde ich mir ganz ehrlich keinen riesen Kopf über die Erdung des Tragarms machen.
Das Bediengehäuse als solches ist geerdet, die Anlage an der der Tragarm befestigt ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch.
Es gehen keine Leitungen durch ... Was soll passieren?
Klemm mal den Schutzleiter mal ab und mach ne PE-Prüfung.
Also ich denke, dass es bei ganz vielen Maschinen viele Punkte gibt, wo man sich über die Erdung mehr Gedanken machen müsste.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## konstruktion-stz (13 April 2022)

Hallo Blockmove,
in der Standard Version sind im Panel nur ein paar Taster. Es gibt in einer weiteren Version der Anlage ein Panel, wir nennen es Head, dass über einen Servomotor auch noch automatisch den Head auf und abfahren kann. Im Head ist zum Servomotor noch ein Heizelement mit 230V. Dieser Bereich (Head) ist separat geerdet und smtliche Leitungen gehen nicht durch das Stativ sondern nur durch den schwarzen Schlauch. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> in der Standard Version sind im Panel nur ein paar Taster. Es gibt in einer weiteren Version der Anlage ein Panel, wir nennen es Head, dass über einen Servomotor auch noch automatisch den Head auf und abfahren kann. Im Head ist zum Servomotor noch ein Heizelement mit 230V. Dieser Bereich (Head) ist separat geerdet und smtliche Leitungen gehen nicht durch das Stativ sondern nur durch den schwarzen Schlauch.
> Gruß Jürgen



Im Servo-Kabel ist noch ein weiterer PE ... Also wird's damit sogar noch besser.
Heizungen sind natürlich immer so ein Thema. Hier kann man evtl. über einen FI nachdenken.

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Es gab hier ja tolle Lösungsansätze (Schleifringe, Bürsten)
Hat irgend jemand so was schon mal in der freien Wildbahn an einem Tragarm gesehen?


----------



## ioStart (13 April 2022)

das Thema ist doch ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass die Theorie nicht immer sinnvoll umsetzbar ist. 
Ich meine damit, dass es eine Norm gibt die besagt, dass alle Metallteile einer Maschine/Anlage verbunden werden müssen, um den nötigen Potentialausgleich zu gewährleisten. Gut.
In diesem Fall schätze ich mal, dass die Optik und Langlebigkeit/Einfachheit Vorrang hat



Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand so was schon mal in der freien Wildbahn an einem Tragarm gesehen?


nein


----------



## Gleichstromer (13 April 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Es gab hier ja tolle Lösungsansätze (Schleifringe, Bürsten)
> Hat irgend jemand so was schon mal in der freien Wildbahn an einem Tragarm gesehen?


Ja, allerdings war der Tragarm einige Nummern größer, und es hing was deutlich schwereres als ein Display dran.

Man kann ja auch einfach nur einen kleinen Kohlenhalter nehmen und den direkt auf oder im Rohr laufen lassen.
Oder Cu-Geflecht mit einer Feder / einem federnden Stahlband an das Rohr drücken.


----------



## winnman (13 April 2022)

Da im Tragarm keine elektrischen Leitungen verlaufen muss der auch nicht unbedingt geerdet werden.
Dei einzigen Möglichkeiten wären das durch Beschädigung des Schutzschlauches und der Leitungen da zufällig ein Zwischenstück des Tragarmes unter Spannung stehen könnte oder durch übermäßiges Verdrehen der PA Leiter im Schutzschlauch vor den Leitungen abreißt.

Als Gegenmaßnahme könnte man folgendes machen und auch so Dokumentieren:

1. einen zusätzlichen PA Leiter in den Schutzschlauch einbringen.
Den Haupt PA Leiter mind 50mm länger als die Stromführenden Adern (und so ausführen dass diese auf alle Fälle vor dem PA Leiter abreißen.
Den 2. PA Leiter nochmal 50mm länger als den 1. PA Leiter.

2. den Schutzschlauch mit einem an beiden Enden mit dem PA verbundenem metallischem Geflecht (oder Spiralschauch, . . .) ausrüsten in dem erst innerhalb die Leitungen geführt werden.
Dadurch sollte es bei ev. Beschädigung des Schutzschlauches  mit anschließender Beschädigung der Leitungen zu einem Erdschluss kommen.


Vom Bediengehäuse kann auch noch der letzte Teil des Tragarms mit einem PA Leiter verbunden werden (also das letzte Stück an dem das Gehäuse fest verbunden ist )

Somit kann eigentlich keine Gefahr von der Konstruktion ausgehen.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (14 April 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
vielen Dank noch für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
Generell ist zu sagen, dass die Anlagen in Laboren stehen, und immer über einen FI abgesichert sind.
@winnman: Ein interesanter Ansatz mit dem metallischem Geflecht. Schmeiss ich mal bei uns so in die Runde.
Im inneren unseres Schutzschlauches laufen die Mantelleitungen noch zusätzlich in einem weiteren PA6 Wellrohr. 
Es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass eine Leitung zum Bruch kommt, bzw. das wir jemals einen Kontakt zum Stativ bekommen.
Aber sag niemals nie.
Gruß Jürgen


----------

